# Another Kitchen Knife - Ringed Gidgee



## Cody Killgore (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's another kitchen knife that I made. Wood is Ringed Gidgee from @The Timber Joint 

Secured with brass Corby Bolts. The handle on this one is a bit smaller, though it may not look like it since the camera is a bit closer to the handle.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yikes- That is NICE. It wouldn't be migrating north?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes- That is NICE. It wouldn't be migrating north?



It might be migrating somewhere in the north-western direction...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> It might be migrating somewhere in the north-western direction...


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow thats awesome! You always make some killer knives!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes- That is NICE. It wouldn't be migrating north?





Cody Killgore said:


> It might be migrating somewhere in the north-western direction...



Nice Knife Jedi master, looking forward to it arriving here soon

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice Knife Jedi master, looking forward to it arriving here soon




WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2015)

Beautiful! I love that shape. And don't you just love that RG? I have a box of it itching to be on knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh yeah. Mike, you were talking about February 2016 right???!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 9, 2015)

Award winning knife! Absolutely awesome combo of steel and wood!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2015)

That's about the sexiest chef's knife I've ever seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> Oh yeah. Mike, you were talking about February 2016 right???!!




WHATTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 9, 2015)

Beeuteeful knife Cody! What kind of steel?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 9, 2015)

Beautiful work Cody!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, my... Outstanding knife, Cody! And what a piece of wood too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 9, 2015)

Well done Cody. The whole package is amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

@Kevin 
Yes, the RG is awesome. This was my first time working with it. It is definitely one of my favorite woods now. Pretty easy to work with. It doesn't burn real bad like some other dense woods. And of course, it has the amazing looks of CK. About as good as it gets, IMO.

@NYWoodturner 
Thanks! It is stainless AEB-L


----------



## SENC (Feb 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes- That is NICE. It wouldn't be migrating north?


Color me jealous!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 9, 2015)

Great knife Cody. Ring Gidgee is probably my favourite wood also.
Ill have to post some pics of some that'll make you drool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Color me jealous!!!



Ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> View attachment 71040
> 
> Here's another kitchen knife that I made. Wood is Ringed Gidgee from @The Timber Joint
> 
> Secured with brass Corby Bolts. The handle on this one is a bit smaller, though it may not look like it since the camera is a bit closer to the handle.




The handle is perfect. The ringed gidgee is beautiful. She loves it- Thanks Cody!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2015)

Cody since I have been bugging you for a knife longer than Mike, and since he already got his, does than mean you are going to make me two of them to make up for my feelings of rejection and insecurity? 



(I'm not beyond Jonesing for an extra knife or even a trio as a set even if I have to sweeten the pot)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Cody since I have been bugging you for a knife longer than Mike, and since he already got his, does than mean you are going to make me two of them to make up for my feelings of rejection and insecurity?
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm not beyond Jonesing for an extra knife or even a trio as a set even if I have to sweeten the pot)



No no no , you can't get yours until ................










I get my second one


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2015)

I should've known I was inviting even more hatred. Just wait until  piles on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I should've known I was inviting even more hatred. Just wait until  piles on.



1 picture is worth a 1000 barbs.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 11, 2015)

Tom has actually been waiting like literally forever for his second knife and his is on my plate right now. THEN it's Kevin. I could go ahead and sign all you guys up for a paring knife too??  I've got to make a couple of those after these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

